#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [影片] [圖片、影片] 法國造巨型機械龍馬慶中法建交50周年

## 狼王白牙

當地時間8月26日，一只巨型機械龍在法國西北部城市南特市亮相。法國一家公司為紀念中法建交50周年設計了這只巨型機械龍，並取名“龍馬”。

“龍馬”高12米，重45噸，能跑、能臥、鼻孔中能噴霧氣、嘴中能噴火。據悉，龍馬在南特街頭調試好步幅之後，下月將被運到中國大陸，參加中法建交50周年紀念活動。

Youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQxkVKBp6HY

新浪視頻: http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/w/v/...564104749.html

搜狐視頻: http://tv.sohu.com/20140829/n403874350.shtml









---
好巨大的龍馬，動起來真的好帥氣啊  :wuffer_howl:

----------


## wingwolf

好帥氣+1！
尤其是噴火的那張，像馬一樣昂頭提腿的姿勢太酷了~
等等是說中國龍不是一般都噴水嘛？WWWWWWWWWW
眼睛的特寫好棒~~~ 最後一幅也是各種聖潔的feel~~~
說到中法建交，想起這邊市中心也有一個可以和蒙彼利埃市連線的井(?)WWW

----------


## 黑倫

超帥氣的>w<
機器龍馬的瞳孔好逼真好霸氣www
而且從體型上看了霸氣十足啊>w<
還會噴火超讚 :wuffer_howl: 
 :jcdragon-spin1:  :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-spin2:

----------

